# Sara's Pick - Minimalistic Pouch



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

There's this cute small Gesshin Hide deba I always stare at, hoping to have it in my personal collection one day. 







I know I know... Before I get any deba(s), I have to learn how to fillet fish properly, and this seems like not happening anytime soon.... :butbutbut:But it doesn't mean I can't imagine or have a plan to carry it around. So here's my perfect kit for me to be absolutely kick ass. :viking:











Look how compact this whole set is!





If I carry this set with me and were actually capable of touching fish (I have this illogical but irrefutable fear about touching raw meat) , I'd be the most wanted person around the US.... :flame:


----------



## schanop (Aug 20, 2012)

Love my Hide ko-deba: little awesome cutie.


----------



## steeley (Aug 20, 2012)

you know with your fashion sense and eye for detail Sara you could come up with knife pouches for the lady chefs.


----------



## shankster (Aug 20, 2012)

@Sarah..you're a welcome breath of fresh air to this testosterone filled forum,with your hello Kitty and your cute little deba knife pouch.
Always brings a smile to my face 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe you could fillet some steamed whole fish?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 20, 2012)

shankster said:


> @Sarah..you're a welcome breath of fresh air to this testosterone filled forum,with your hello Kitty and your cute little deba knife pouch.
> Always brings a smile to my face
> 
> :thumbsup:



+1

Of course, I name my dogs after PowerPuff Girls, and use a PPG seatback organizer to hold my spare jeep parts...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

wait wait! even though this set is really cute and simple, it will be a kick-ass set though! Most men in a kitchen will cry if I come in with this set!


----------



## shankster (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> wait wait! even though this set is really cute and simple, it will be a kick-ass set though! Most men in a kitchen will cry if I come in with this set!



I hope I didn't come off as condescending..It is a very [email protected] knife pouch..

I meant to say you add a certain style/flair that only a woman can..
Now if I could only get my foot out of my mouth..:O


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 20, 2012)

That is one hell of a rock.

-AJ


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

shankster said:


> I hope I didn't come off as condescending..It is a very [email protected] knife pouch..
> 
> I meant to say you add a certain style/flair that only a woman can..
> Now if I could only get my foot out of my mouth..:O




wooo I learned a new phrase from you! I asked Jon what "get my foot out of my mouth" means  ! useful statement! no, you didn't come off as condescending at all! i think if I used Jon's hand for the size reference, everyone would have thought it was a scary macho set :knight:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> That is one hell of a rock.
> 
> -AJ



Jon did a great job :hatsoff:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 20, 2012)

Why don't you try to sell this kit? Seems practical to me...


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd worry about the loose tools in there banging against the gyuto blade, while the macho owner - Sara or other - struts around making the kitchen men cry. Only the deba is safe in its cute little saya. (Yes, and the knife is cute too.)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

I zipped the pouch with all those tools in it, and it was not too tight and not too loose. In reality though, I will make sure to use the edge guard for the gyuto. i'd rather be the macho owner and not a crying wimpy one...

My little minimalistic pouch now has an entourage!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the idea of a pouch set, but need it much bigger  I think my handles are bigger than those knives  /ducks...


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a nice idea but I don't think I'd use the ruler much :running:


----------



## shankster (Aug 21, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> I'd worry about the loose tools in there banging against the gyuto blade, while the macho owner - Sara or other - struts around making the kitchen men cry. Only the deba is safe in its cute little saya. (Yes, and the knife is cute too.)



Yes,you need to add some kind of Velcro strap to keep everything from banging together whilst you're strutting down the runway..I mean around the kitchen...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> It's a nice idea but I don't think I'd use the ruler much :running:



... you might need it to slap someone! :justkidding:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

.... i will come up with more ideas for sets today


----------

